# 2006> Peugeot boxer long arm mirrors



## max-the-dog (Sep 9, 2007)

hi does any body know where i can purchase a replacement r/h long arm mirror for a x250 peugeot boxer, with out paying the high peugeot prices


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Try these:

http://www.aepdirect.com/index.php?option=shop&page=shop.parts&category_id=3547&partcategory_id=38


----------



## Highwayman999 (May 14, 2009)

http://www.wingmirrorman.co.uk/peugeotboxer.html


----------



## max-the-dog (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks for the link, unfortunately these only supply upto 2006 were looking for 2006 onwards the latest shape thanks again


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

The link above does have post 2006 mirrors listed for the Ducato (which should be identical), but only short arm.

Looks like a reasonable saving over Fiat prices.


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

is this no good ?

ignore me..!!


----------



## madcamperman (May 18, 2013)

*2010 PEUGEOT BOXER AUTOSLEEPER LONG ARM WING MIRROR*

on tuesday I looked through this message board as I was looking for a new long arm door mirror for my 2010 PEUGEOT BOXER AUTOSLEEPER NUEVO II that I bought on monday this week! I smashed my driver door one to bits driving it home on a country lane only 20 minutes after collecting the big beauty!!! I can't tell you how gutted ( its just my luck 

I phoned PEUGEOT and almost passed out when they told me the price and I kindly said no thanks as I thought they had one drink to many!!

then after about 4 hours on the web and the phone I found a company in Bury called 999 AUTO PARTS 0161 796 3950 who sent me one with free next day delivery for less than half the price of PEUGEOT and its perfect

I'm new to all this but remembered liking this site so I thought I would help anyone looking for them in the future as I wish I found them without the 4 hour stress! and this is my little way of saying thanks.

999 AUTO PARTS 0161 796 3950


----------



## mikru (Jun 26, 2012)

*Mirror replacement*

Thanks for this useful info. I'm just about to replace my driver's door mirror on my Orian Zeta which is a Boxer x250 like yours and plan to get one from the place you've recommended. Do you have any advice on how to remove the plastic panel from the inside of the door to access the bolts that hold the mirror on? It isn't obvious how it comes off other than prising it away (which usually ends in tears in my experience!).


----------

